# February Deals any better??



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Are February Deals any better??


----------



## percy13 (Feb 9, 2011)

I heard that for X5 35i 10k/3yr residual improved to 60% and MF is same at 0.0013; 
Can anyone confirm that? 

Is it the same for 35d and 50i?

Is there a 39 month term being offered on the X5?

Thanks!


----------



## PeteInCA (Dec 13, 2014)

Based on looking at the lease offers on BMW.com, it looks like the 3 year 10K lease is in fact at 60% residual. Was 57% in January


----------



## eddie33081 (May 15, 2006)

Any BMW cash added in this month?


----------



## Dross (Feb 28, 2014)

The BMW dealer websites show a "sport activity vehicle sales event this month". I hope incentives are to follow or isn't much of a sales event.


----------



## [email protected] of Bel Air (Jul 3, 2014)

percy13 said:


> I heard that for X5 35i 10k/3yr residual improved to 60% and MF is same at 0.0013;
> Can anyone confirm that?
> 
> Is it the same for 35d and 50i?
> ...


Yes that is correct and is the same RV for all MY15 X5's. Still 36 months for SAV's


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Dross said:


> The BMW dealer websites show a "sport activity vehicle sales event this month". I hope incentives are to follow or isn't much of a sales event.


Compared to the poor residuals of prior months, that 60% is a major improvement/incentive. I see that inventory of x5's is starting to build so BMW realizes that they need to get more aggressive on x5 leases.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Compared to the poor residuals of prior months, that *60%* is a major improvement/incentive. I see that inventory of x5's is starting to build so BMW realizes that they need to get more aggressive on x5 leases.


not too bad


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

All X5s, X3s and X1s have improved residuals... Big improvements.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

need4speed said:


> not too bad


It is better. For a 10k miles a year lease, I don't get interested until the residual is 62% or higher. On a side note, I am watching M4 inventories and they are climbing as well. If the M4 follows the path the M5 took in 2014 (high inventory followed by inflated residuals) then I will be picking up an M4 in a few months.....


----------



## beobmw (Jan 27, 2015)

Did residuals or anything else change for a 435ix?


----------



## specialist23 (Jan 19, 2010)

kyfdx said:


> All X5s, X3s and X1s have improved residuals... Big improvements.


nice! hopefully I can get some good #'s now. :thumbup:


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

kyfdx said:


> All X5s, X3s and X1s have improved residuals... Big improvements.


any cash incentives this month??


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

dima123 said:


> any cash incentives this month??


Not that I am aware of..


----------



## beobmw (Jan 27, 2015)

Anyone know what February residuals are for 24 and 30 month, 10,000 miles a year on a 435ix coupe? Dealer quoted me 59% for 39 months, 63% for 30 months, and 66% for 24 months. Looking at the current advertised lease for 39 months looks like the 39 month residual went up to 61%. Am curious if there was a similar increase in the 24 and 30 month residuals.
Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## ddavtian (Mar 11, 2005)

beobmw said:


> Anyone know what February residuals are for 24 and 30 month, 10,000 miles a year on a 435ix coupe? Dealer quoted me 59% for 39 months, 63% for 30 months, and 66% for 24 months. Looking at the current advertised lease for 39 months looks like the 39 month residual went up to 61%. Am curious if there was a similar increase in the 24 and 30 month residuals.
> Thanks in advance for any info.


Numbers for February, 15K lease (add 3% for 10K):
63% for 24 months, 60 for 30, 57 for 36 and 58 for 39.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

kyfdx said:


> Not that I am aware of..


7 series $4K. Same as before.


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

is 2015 x1 68% 36 months/ 10k ?? Can anyone verify??


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Anyone know any dealers with X1 demos??


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

dima123 said:


> Anyone know any dealers with X1 demos??


If you wanna come to Chicago there are oodles retired loaners.


----------



## beobmw (Jan 27, 2015)

ddavtian said:


> Numbers for February, 15K lease (add 3% for 10K):
> 63% for 24 months, 60 for 30, 57 for 36 and 58 for 39.


So residual is higher for 39 months than 36? BMW must really want to push the 39 month lease.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

beobmw said:


> So residual is higher for 39 months than 36? BMW must really want to push the 39 month lease.


Yeah it has been this way for a couple of months. I am sure they have tracking and algorithms that tell them how many cars will be coming off lease at a certain time. Since December tends to be a big month, they don't want to flood the market with a bunch of cars all coming off at year end (since people with Jan or Feb lease ends may turn in a little early to take advantage of the usual good December deals). To do this, they make 39 month leasing more attractive and this delays those cars hitting the market for 3 months.


----------



## JTDM (Jul 22, 2014)

i wonder if this makes pull ahead disappear in 3 yrs time


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

dima123 said:


> Anyone know any dealers with X1 demos??


Reach out to Adrian. He was doing 5k off any in stock X1. A nicely equipped model with no money down is like 320 a month.


----------



## blazerino (Jan 28, 2015)

Just ordered an X1 35i, lease residual for 15k/36 months was 65%.


----------



## oliverb (Nov 22, 2014)

Anyone know what RV is now for 12000 mile 36 month lease on X5 x35?


----------



## neilsarkar (Jan 21, 2012)

oliverb said:


> anyone know what rv is now for 12000 mile 36 month lease on x5 x35?


58%


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

PeteInCA said:


> Based on looking at the lease offers on BMW.com, it looks like the 3 year 10K lease is in fact at 60% residual. Was 57% in January


I clicked the link but I don't see where the residual values are displayed. Can you post a direct link please.


----------



## alex2364 (May 8, 2006)

640GC said:


> I clicked the link but I don't see where the residual values are displayed. Can you post a direct link please.


Residuals are not posted on any BMW website. You can do some math with the numbers they advertise and more or less get the residual, or just contact your CA for numbers.


----------



## PeteInCA (Dec 13, 2014)

640GC said:


> I clicked the link but I don't see where the residual values are displayed. Can you post a direct link please.


The BMW site has a page with all their current offers:

http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/salesandprograms/offers.aspx

If you look at the fine print you can calculate the EXACT residual being used. Here's an example of the fine print for an X5 and how to do the math:

Monthly lease payments of $659.00 for 36 months based on MSRP of $62,150.00. $4,954.00 cash due at signing is based on $3,500.00 down payment, $659.00 first month payment, $795.00 acquisition fee, and $.00 security deposit (not all customers will qualify for security deposit waiver). Tax, title, license, registration and dealer fees are additional fees due at signing. Program available from participating BMW dealers to eligible, qualified customers with excellent credit history who meet BMW Financial Services credit requirements. Payments do not include applicable taxes. All figures presented are examples only. Actual MSRP may vary. Lessee responsible for insurance during the lease term and any excess wear and tear as defined in the lease contract, $0.20/mile over 10,000 miles per year and a disposition fee of $350 at lease end. Purchase option at lease end (excluding tax, title, and other government fees) is $37,290.00. Offer valid through March 02, 2015 and may be combined with other offers unless otherwise stated.

So you can see from the above that the MSRP is $62,150. They also mention at the bottom of he paragraph that the "purchase option" (residual) is $37,290. $37290 happens to be exactly 60% of the MSRP ($37,290 divided by $62150 = 60%). You can calculate the residual factor for any BMW car shown on the site provided you have both the MSRP and the "purchase option" price.


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

PeteInCA said:


> The BMW site has a page with all their current offers:
> 
> http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/salesandprograms/offers.aspx
> 
> ...


You can also figure out the Money Factor by using that info. Using the above example:

Monthly payment = 659.00

*Cap Cost as MSRP - 3500 down = 58650

Depreciation = (Cap Cost - Residual)/term(months)
= (58650-37290)/36
= 593.33

Interest = 659-593.33
= 65.66

65.66 = (Cap Cost + Residual) x MF

Solve for MF:

MF = 65.66/(Cap Cost + Residual)
= .0006845
= 1.64%

Can Jon or Greg confirm? Also, is that the "Buy Rate" given?


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

sky said:


> You can also figure out the Money Factor by using that info. Using the above example:
> 
> Monthly payment = 659.00
> 
> ...


Doesn't work because those offers include a dealer contribution (cap cost reduction) which isn't given.


----------



## visi107 (Mar 20, 2013)

PeteInCA said:


> The BMW site has a page with all their current offers:
> 
> http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/salesandprograms/offers.aspx
> 
> ...


What about for the M cars like M3 or M4; is there any way to check those residuals bc those aren't included in the lease offers in the BMW website?


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice part is that MF is the same across the BMW line. Base rate has been .00130 for awhile now (not sure if that changed in Feb).


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

sky said:


> You can also figure out the Money Factor by using that info. Using the above example:
> 
> Monthly payment = 659.00
> 
> ...





CTSoxFan said:


> Doesn't work because those offers include a dealer contribution (cap cost reduction) which isn't given.


this
you cant use the deals to calculate MF due to the "dealer contribution"


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

Orient330iNYC said:


> this
> you cant use the deals to calculate MF due to the "dealer contribution"


Oh well:bawling: it use to be easy getting all the lease info.. any other way of
getting the latest mf?


----------



## PeteInCA (Dec 13, 2014)

The MF is pretty widely known to be .0013. It can be as low as .00081 if you provide 7 security deposits. Deposits are calculated based on your monthly payment rounded up to the nearest $50. So if you have a $625 payment, the security deposit would be $650. Seven of them would be $4550.


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

PeteInCA said:


> The MF is pretty widely known to be .0013. It can be as low as .00081 if you provide 7 security deposits. Deposits are calculated based on your monthly payment rounded up to the nearest $50. So if you have a $625 payment, the security deposit would be $650. Seven of them would be $4550.


Thanks PeteInCA... the MF of 0.0013 is for the whole BMW lineup or just to certain series?


----------



## PeteInCA (Dec 13, 2014)

I believe the MF is across the board. When BMW wants to run a special, they play with the residuals and/or the dealer contribution (discount off of the MSRP). For example they just bumped up the residuals on the X5 this month which makes the payments cheaper.


----------

